# Looking for gamers in Orlando, Florida



## DarkOne'sLuck (Apr 28, 2002)

Looking to start new group or join existing in the metro Orlando area. Any and all are welcome. Group currently has two mature members able to play Saturday nights, although this may change for the better in the near future. We are interested in playing or GMing any and all systems and genres. Can host or travel. If you have a group with two openings or have a couple of friends looking for a group, send me an email.

dark_ones_luck@hotmail.com


----------



## Lalato (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm looking for a game, too.  Did you get any takers on this request?


----------

